# GAME THREAD: KINGS vs CAVS Friday April 1



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

<center>








*<center> (44-29)*
*VS*
<center>








*<center>(37-32)*

*<center> Gund Arena*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups<center>*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Eric Snow/Ira Newble/LeBron James/Drew Gooden/Zydrunas Ilgauskas

*<center>Previous Game's*

*Kings 82 Pistons 99*
Box Score 

*Cleveland 109 New Orleans 108 OT*
Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

<center>*Lebron James*
<center>








*<center>PPG 26.3
<center>RPG 6.90
<center>APG 7.20
<center>Last Game Stats: 53min/44pts/6reb/3ast/4stl/10 to's*

<center> *Cuttino Mobley*
<center>








*<center>PPG 17.5
<center>RPG 3.60
<center>APG 2.70
<center>Last Game Stats: 40min/8pts/4reb/4asts/1stl/1blk*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings Game Thread :wave:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

vBookie Event: Kings @ Cavs (-1) 4/1/05 (NBA Game)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice game thread. Thanks for putting it up. 

Returning to the Gund is nice but the Kings are a strong team that can easily steal a game on the road. Good perimeter teams tend to give the Cavs trouble. Even if Cleveland comes out hot, the Kings might use the zone and if the game becomes a shooting contest, then things will get grim. 

Keys to the game:

1) Cleveland must get production from the bench or James will not be allowed to rest. If James can't rest, his efficiency will go down. But if the bench can buy time, LeBron might be able to win the game for Cleveland if the game is still close.

2) The Phantom and The Fat Man should give way to Sasha/AV. The pace of the game should be fast and Traylor might be sucking wind, unless the Cavs slow the pace. And if Harris comes out timid or disinterested, Malone needs to take him out fast. Because that's like playing 4 on 5 basketball and you rarely, if ever, win like that.

3) Be prepared for the zone and be ready to break it. If you have the chance to run back at the Kings, do so before their defense sets.

4) Close out on the Kings' shooters and fight through screens. There will be a lot of off-the-ball movement, so any lapses in effort or concentration will result in open shots. Cleveland can't overplay the pass because Sacramento runs the back door with regularity.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game won't be pretty. James has played 53 minutes twice in the last 3 games, and I don't think we've won a game all season where Lebron has had a subpar night.

Drew will have to step up again and we need something from the bench to have a chance in this game. 

Bad news is we have Dallas next so it's not getting any easier..... :no:


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

This is going to be a very hard game for the Cavs to win. They just played last night and wont be well rested. Last time the Cavs palyed Sac it was after playing the night before and they got blown out. James just played 53 minutes yesteday and will need to have some rest in this game or he wont be very effective. The bench will really need to step up this game to give the cavs a chance at winning.

Prediction:

Sac 105
Cavs 93

James 28pts/7reb/7ast/2stl
Big Z 22pts/9reb/2blk


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I put vCash on the Cavs but looks for another bad performance on national TV. Lebron's gotta be exhausted and Malone's decision making has been odd to say the least


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I put vCash on the Cavs but looks for another bad performance on national TV. Lebron's gotta be exhausted and Malone's decision making has been odd to say the least


I wish they would stop putting us on National TV, it's been bad luck all season.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bobot said:


> James just played 53 minutes yesteday and will need to have some rest in this game or he wont be very effective.
> 
> James 28pts/7reb/7ast/2stl


i thought u said LBJ wasnt going to be very effective.... but that stat line ur predicting looks pretty good to me


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

That stat line is just about what he averages per game, So just a normal day for LBJ.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is a calibre of player that can get that stat line and for him still have a bad game. Especially considering the number of minutes he plays he has the oppurtunity to put up big numbers but I think his overall efficiency is starting to decline with the ridiculous work load the cavs have forced on him. 

Another perimemter scorer would do wonders for this team and even push Lebron to triple double type stats


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Not alot of defense being played in the first quarter. It seems like the Cavs have scored every single time they take it inside. The main problem is they can't stop the Kings at all, especially when Bibby decides to drive. :sour:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not a lot going on defensively for the Cavs.
Gotta bring Snow back in the game. Maybe Diop as well?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

73 points in the first half is embarrasing. Does this team have no pride? Anyone with heart out there?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I missed the first half...is everyone just standing around watching LeBron play on offense and then playing no defense on the other side?


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

The whole team is out of it.

This team needs some leadership, why did they get rid of Silas???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Firing Silas looks bad right now.

However, I'm just going to say. If the Cavs can get this under 20 going into the 4th...could get interesting.

But if Sactown is smart they'll close out the quarter strong and be done with it.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wasted my points tonight betting on Lebron. Cleveland is starting to look better but you shouldn't have to get down 30 before you decide to make a game of it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So is there any doubt that Sasha needs to be playing more minutes?
And Jiri looks like a realistic option to Mcinnis to finish out the season.

I like the group the Cavs have out there. Because they actually seem to play with something resembling heart. Malone needed to find this rotation earlier.

Same unit that came back on New Orleans, oddly enough.

Maybe the Cavs can learn something out of this loss?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think the Cavs will have the Gas in the tank to close this out after Chicago last night.

But it's nice to know that there are 5 guys on the roster who are capable of playing with a little heart.

Anyone not on the floor right now should be cut. With the exception of Newble.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Good effort on the come back, had me on the edge of my seat... anyway , good luck in the playoffs, cya next year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Frankly, I think it's time to start Sasha. He looks like our best SG and we might need to showcase in case we need to trade for a PG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jiri needs more time as well. Jeff McInnis and Harris can be release as far as I'm concerned


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I liked the team on the floor at the end of the game more than the usual starting line up.

Jiri-Sasha-Bron-Gooden-AV is a nice unit. Those guys tried harder than any of the other guys tonight. 

Plus if Z keeps fading and disappearing, I think Cleveland should consider a sign and trade. If Z fades like Webber has, make a move while the value is high.


----------

